# Buckboard Bacon Cures?



## elkhorn98 (Jun 25, 2009)

I got 2 pork shoulders for buckboard bacon and was thinking to try a wet cure.  Here is the only one I can find online

1 gallon ice cold water 
1/3 cup kosher salt 
1/3 cup molasses 
1 teaspoon Cajun spice 
Cure

Anyone have others?  I have done a homemade dry cure before and it turned out good.  What is the traditional or preferred cure method, wet or dry?  Maybe I'll do one dry and one wet.


----------



## ronp (Jun 25, 2009)

I use Mortons Tender Quick wet and injected.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you have a recipe to share?  Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## ronp (Jun 25, 2009)

1 cup TQ 4 cups water. Inject, soak, for 2 -3 days. Slice a piece off and do a fry pan test. If too salty, soak in cold water 4 hours or till you are satisfied with the taste.

Good luck!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 26, 2009)

HI Mountian buckboard cure works for me and most my bacon.


----------



## pignit (Jun 26, 2009)

My favorite for the Buckboard is simply cure, garlic, onion powder, and black pepper. I've done the sweet thing and have always come back to the cure, garlic, onion, and pepper. I would leave out the pepper for the brine but add all of it as a rub again when I smoke it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## eman (Jun 26, 2009)

Ron,
 So your saying inject the cure then soak the pig in the same cure?
   does this shorten the cure time?


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jun 26, 2009)

I did thw wet cure listed above and a dry cure of tender quick, brown suger, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder and salt.  I did inject the wet one too.  Now I just have to wait awhile.  I'll post a follow up.


----------



## ronp (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, I usually get it cured in 2 -3 days. I also try and get a small piece from the center and do a fry pan test to see not only the saltiness, but to make sure it is cured to the center.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------

